# Huncoat Power Station Ruin, Lancashire - June 2012



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2012)

*Huncoat Power Station Ruin - Lancashire*​June 2012


*The Build-Up*

When I first started photographing derelict buildings last year, I had always said to myself that I would only look at local sites. That went out of the window within a month of joining this site and I recently found myself driving along the motorway at around 4am to check out a couple of Lancashire sites. Deciding on the sites that I wanted to visit was the hardest thing possible. I knew of around 8 or 9 that I wanted to look into but the whole trip was going to be almost 600 miles and 8 hours at least of driving time. Not being able to stay overnight, I had to limit the driving time between sites and of course the time photographing them. 

Over the next few days, I will be sharing my take on a couple of Lancashire sites. I hope you enjoy them and the trips video will be uploaded with the final location. 

*The History*

Construction started on Huncoat Power Station in 1950 and it was finally opened in 1956. Situated on the Burnley coalfield meant that the power station had a ready supply of local coal and until 1968 was served by half mile railway line to Huncoat Colliery. 
The Power Station had a fairly short life and closed in 1984. The cooling towers were brought down in 1988 and the main buildings were demolished in 1990 leaving just this one building behind.

*The Explore*

Probably one of the easiest explores I have ever done really. I decided to visit this site because it was a ruin and at the moment, I am loving some of the images that I have been able to take from this type of site. These graffiti covered buildings are pretty screwed up and I experienced bits of concrete moving underneath my feet as I walked around - especially while stood on the edge of a balcony type spot. Not much else to say really so lets get on with the pics!​
*The Photographs​*



























































*Thanks for looking! Comments are welcome as always *​
*Next site coming very soon....​*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice! I think some of the more ruined sites make for a rather good pic, interesting details and textures etc. Thanks for sharing, look forward to your posts of the other places you visited while up north


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 21, 2012)

Really good pictures enjoyed looking thanks for the post .


----------



## GregH (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Long journey? Looks like it was well worth it.

Gret pictures! Nice bit of history too!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice shots dude, something quite atmospheric 'bout this place I think. Thanks for sharing 



Urbex-SW said:


> I had always said to myself that I would only look at local sites.



Ah yeah, I remember thinking that a while back...all goes down the drain pretty quick lol 

-RR


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice... quite partial to a bit of graf...
Good photos there...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 21, 2012)

Loved the write up, and every photo is absolutely stunning. 
Love the self portrait too. But the way the structure is exposed, love it!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments 

I love the untouched looking buildings as much as the next person but I do enjoy the odd full ruined building - you know what your getting before you even start then


----------



## muppet (Jun 21, 2012)

man on a mission when you live down ere everywhere s up north thanks for posting


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 22, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Great stuff mate quality pics there.
> Loving the I ready for free fall pose in the window



Thanks dude! I almost did 

As I jumped up onto the ledge, I sort of lost my footing and very nearly went over! It was only three stories anyway


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2012)

Superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh man! You could have stopped by for a brew if you'd gone next week!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 22, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Oh man! You could have stopped by for a brew if you'd gone next week!



We were going to delay the trip until you both got back but had a letter come through on Monday which made me a little too busy next week - hopefully not too long until I'm back up or at least near you though!


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2012)

Really nice report there, glad you got to see this place! 

Some excellent shots there, you've really captured it nicely. Did you do any of the any places mentioned?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 22, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Really nice report there, glad you got to see this place!
> 
> Some excellent shots there, you've really captured it nicely. Did you do any of the any places mentioned?



Thanks dude  Yes I ended up going to the two other sites that you can probably guess, Next one will be up here in about an hour or so


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Thanks dude  Yes I ended up going to the two other sites that you can probably guess, Next one will be up here in about an hour or so



I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Engineer (Jun 26, 2012)

Brings back some memories.

We used to moor at the cooling water intake and explore via the tunnel under the road, not sure of the year but the chimney was still there


----------

